# How many are so addicted to XM....



## XM DUDE (Jul 9, 2004)

they fall asleep listening to XM at night?
Gulty.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I fall asleep listing to XM on a regular basis. Almost every night when I go to bed I put on 42 and set my timer for two hours, some times I'll put on Squizz or Bone Yard, but XMLM is my home station.


----------



## RichW (Mar 29, 2002)

Steve Mehs said:


> I fall asleep listing to XM on a regular basis. Almost every night when I go to bed I put on 42 and set my timer for two hours, some times I'll put on Squizz or Bone Yard, but XMLM is my home station.


I do the same, only most of the time I am listening to the Sonic Theatre or Old Time Radio Channel. I hate it when I fall asleep before the end of a show. Luckily they repeat it a few more times.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Nope, I don't have XM and Sirius is in my car only. I haven't got a streaming password in the mail yet so none on the computer either


----------



## reddice (Feb 18, 2003)

I put it on the 80's channel 8 and sometimes fall asleep to that.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I only use XM in my car and office. E*'s Sirius channels get played in my house when I'm in the mood for music....


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Oh yeah, sometimes before I lay down and I want something more 'hardcore' then what I mentioned above, I'll put on Playboy Radio. That's pretty cool to fall asleep to  I still can't believe I pay $3 for that channel but it's worth a few laughs.


----------



## oby (Jul 29, 2004)

I go to sleep with either old time radio (which is an awesome station, by the way), or whatever is on ASK. When I go to sleep with ASK on, I always wakeup later (I think), and hear the cool discussion on Coast to Coast about ufo's, conspiracy's, secret societies, ghosts, etc.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Art Bell is cool, a little off the rocket, but his show is entertaining. I'd listen more often but its usually on late night/early morning.


----------

